
Vidgear – A complete, cross-platform video processing Python framework - abhiTronix
https://github.com/abhiTronix/vidgear/tree/master
======
brianhorakh
Tried to use this library with opencv in a realtime rtp video+audio feed
project last week. Code for the writing tobpipes made a bunch of silly
assumptions about how/when ffmpeg would be used.

~~~
ddorian43
What did you end up using ? Were you trying to output hls stream ?

------
corndoge
I've used your library! Online stabilizer is cool and it's the only non
research implementation I've seen that operates on streams. Anyone know of
others?

------
purplezooey
_trailblazing_ features

